# SRAM sprockets on alfine?



## fraal (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all,
I know that the Sturmey Archer sprockets fit the alfine spline, but how about the SRAM sprockets? Has anybody tried this? Here's a pic link for the SRAM sprockets, the spline looks very similar:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/SRAM_Sprocket_For_Internal_Gear_Hubs/5360019500/

I ask because I may need a 24T for my upcoming 29er build! :thumbsup:


----------



## BJKremer (Jul 26, 2007)

No experience with Sram sprockets.

Saw that the nexus 23 is discontinued on Wiggle, but it is still available on eBay from Germany: http://shop.ebay.nl/i.html?_kw=shimano&_kw=23&_kw=nexus
In case the 24 tooth Sram wont fit


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

Check this :
http://www.hubgear.net/sprockets.html


----------



## BJKremer (Jul 26, 2007)

Never mind - above post says it all


----------



## fraal (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, guys. It's times like this when I love MTBR :thumbsup:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Yes, the 24t SRAM cog works. I have been using one for a while now. I believe Shimano, SRAM, and Sturmey all use the same cog mounting pattern.


----------

